# NEW COMER



## ethansky (10 mo ago)

hello everyone, happy to be on here.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome! Hope we can contribute and hope you can add value.

BTW, if that's your actual picture, you might want to choose an avatar that represents your personality instead to preserve your anonymity.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome!
If you’re happy to be here then that's great! So many find themselves here and aren’t quite so happy about it.
Welcome to TAM!


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

hello and welcome


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Ciao !!!!!


----------



## Wondering2005 (10 mo ago)

Hello


----------

